# When to breed NDs?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So I have Nigerian Dwarf goats.. and I was wondering at what age you breed your does. I thought that 8-10 months or 1 1/2 years was OK, but my friend who has 17+ years of experience said she doesn't breed hers until 2 1/2 years, because they don't stop growing until 3 years. Anyone else hear this/do this? When do you breed your does?? I have a doeling born 2 weeks ago and I was going to breed her this Dec/Jan but I think I will wait until next fall. New to breeding here, so any tips/advice/help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Everyone has their own ways. I wait until they are no less than 50#.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know much about NDs but most of the Pygmy breeders wait till they are 1 1/2 years. But I've known many a breeder to breed a yearling if it's a large yearling. Every doe matures at its own pace, some are huge for 9 month olds but end up small for breed standard. I'd rather wait for the doe to mature mentally and physically, than risk complications or immature maternal instincts.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK- coming back to this thread. My ND doeling is around 35lbs, more or less. (Was a couple oz. short of 25lbs end of July). She's just short of 5 months. Is her size normal? Her brother is quite a bit bigger than she is. She's not skinny and getting fed well. Do you think I could end up breeding her this year, in December/January? Or wait until next fall? 

Is it true that if you wait until they are 1 1/2 that they aren't good moms and their udders don't develop well? A few people have said that..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to wait until next fall to breed.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope, not true at all :? I had two girls this year that I bred at a year a half, they were great moms. One has a lovely udder. I read once that if you kid them out late, they are at a higher risk for meaty udder and, well, the one doe has a super meaty udder :/ The other doesn't at all, her udder turns into a little flap of skin at the end of milking. 

I would never wait until they were two and a half to breed. I don't like breeding them before a year, but the next breeding season after they turn a year they get bred.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

We got some 2 year olds who were never bred & they were very loving & devoted moms & seemed to know what to do.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you! I figured I'd breed at 1 1/2. 2 1/2 just seems like you are loosing a lot of their productive years!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes--you're just feeding them a whole extra year for nothing! Seems better to start early & then let them eat for free in their golden years instead, when kidding can get more dangerous.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

17 or 18 months is perfect if they're growing well. In a fit of "oh what the heck" I bred one of my doe's at 9 months (We had a gorgeous buck boarding here and I didn't want to waste him!). She carried well, but did have trouble delivering her twin bucklings. There were no lasting problems (unless you count a $250 vet bill), but I won't do that again unless I have a BIG girl who is extremely healthy.

I also have a doe who was accidentally bred at 12 months (at her former home) and did super well - also with twin bucklings, but she was 60 pounds.


----------

